# Easy pentatonic triplets exercise



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great take on a pattern with a bit of added flair Robert!

I'm a big believer in repetitive patterns in all keys, scales, and positions on the neck. It might sound unmusicical and boring when you're doing it in the woodshed, but when you play with others they "magically" appear right under your fingertips. I firmly believe this stuff is not practiced enough by many beginner and experienced players who may have poo pooed it as non musical. But it does take a LOT of discipline to get there. But once you have em, you can dick around with them at your will and make them musically interesting given the right context, phrasing, and note choices.

Keep them coming Robert...and thanks for all the quality instruction you're providing for absolutely no fee. My parents had to pay a lot of money in the day for me to get this stuff.


----------

